# PT Wheaton Dispatcher (weekends)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Officer (Weekends, Part-Time, Academic Year)
Institution:
*Wheaton College*

Location:
Norton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/09/2017

Type:
Full Time

The Communications Officer is responsible for the communications operations and for various clerical and administrative functions of the Public Safety department.

*Functions of this position include, but are not limited to, the following:*

Assist patrons who come into or call the Public Safety department for services or information.
Dispatch public safety personnel to reports of incidents and monitor campus phones and alarm systems.
Maintain logs and initiate and write reports as necessary.
Perform other shift duties as necessary and assist with special projects.
High school diploma or equivalent and previous related experience, or equivalent combination of education and experience, is required.

Knowledge of and experience with computers and strong administrative support skills are essential.

Must be detail oriented and possess excellent interpersonal, organizational and communications skills.

PI96771431
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Human Resources
Wheaton College
26 East Main Street
Norton, MA 02766

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/436cjsgj5p


----------

